# whats the best way to convert a garden shed into a pigeon loft?



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

whats the best way to convert a garden shed into a pigeon loft? 
a 6ft by 4ft with maybe an averiey on the side it wil be for a few stock birds how would it be the best way to get around it and what else do i need?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

perches and maybe cut some vents for more ventilation.
I converted my shed into a loft
I can get you pics when I get home if its not raining yet.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> perches and maybe cut some vents for more ventilation.
> I converted my shed into a loft
> I can get you pics when I get home if its not raining yet.


oh cool thanks pics would be great and would help alot


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

james, post a picture of your shed and we will go from there..


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry pics are dark


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a garden shed as my loft, a 10x10 shed with a flight pen. Havnt cut and extra holes in shed, but there is 6" screen vents along the roof line. I also keep the doors open to the flight pen, plenty of ventilation.

Here is a couple pics of my shed if your interested....
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh285/WiskeyJaR/Picture849.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh285/WiskeyJaR/Picture848.jpg

not real good pics, but you should get the idea 

I will be adding a floor this mext month, and maybe hang some more nest boxes.


----------

